
Ask HN: Accuracy of ip to geo location? - tmaly
in regards to ip to geolocation mappings like the one from maxmind?<p>how accurate are they?
======
stephenr
I don't know about in the USA, but given the types of consumer access in use
today, I wouldn't rely on it much beyond the country or perhaps state/province
level.

For consumer level ISP's, you're likely to just get the location of the ISP
headquarters.

If you need more accurate user location, I'd suggest looking into device
location APIs - they aren't available all the time, and the user _can_
reject/deny the request, but if accurate location is important and actually
gives benefit to the user, that's likely a better solution.

------
T-A
Right sub-continent?

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-
mix/wp/2016/08/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-
mix/wp/2016/08/10/lawsuit-how-a-quiet-kansas-home-wound-up-with-600-million-
ip-addresses-and-a-world-of-trouble/)

------
ramtatatam
Can go as bad as 50km off in a country with good infrastructure (United
Kingdom).

------
wprapido
they could be highly inaccurate. i had experience of the actual location being
as far as 500 miles away from the IP's location

------
tmaly
I was hoping to get at least within 60 km

